# Squonk bottles for GBOX



## Darius1332 (8/3/19)

Anyone know where I can get spare bottles for a GBOX locally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/3/19)

Darius1332 said:


> Anyone know where I can get spare bottles for a GBOX locally?


Here you go @Darius1332 

http://vapeguy.co.za/geek-vape-gbox-squonk-bottle-8ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Darius1332 (11/3/19)

@BumbleBee thank you! Order placed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

